# NZ Visa medical assessment



## Clodaaaagh (3 mo ago)

Hi,
I have to get a medical assessment and chest x-ray for visa application. Does anyone know if this has to be done in your country of citizenship or can it be done in any of the approved medical centres in any country? I.e Can an Irish person get the medical assessment done in the UK (as can get appt much quicker in UK)
Thanks


----------



## mertb (3 mo ago)

It can be done in any of the approved medical centres in any country. Who needs an x-ray or medical examination here you can find the closest centre for you cheers


----------

